# OLD bamboo flyrod question



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

So I just found this at my grandmother's house and was curious if anyone had ever seen anything like it before. It is 4 pieces, bamboo with a cork handle, and the guides are solid rings that swing freely in a D ring. It comes with a custom holder as you see in the pictures. Thoughts?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Its old for sure, at the minimum, 50 years. Does it have any marking on the case or rod?


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Got one just like it, right down to the rod holder. Have it stored in a gun safe. Very valuble piece so you'll want to take care of it


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

I haven't been able to find any markings but I thinking its missing a metal cap off the butt of the rod. I'm betting that's where the marking was.


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

H2O...does yours have the free swinging guides too?? What can you tell me about it?


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, but I'm in the same boat as you, I googled it and found this link but other this, I had no clue as to the why on the guides. Mine is a 3 section, octagonal (may be six sided, I can't really remember right now without looking at it) rod with swinging eyes and metal reel seat, couplers and cap. I have been told not to use any type of pledge or polish on it b/c of drying the inside of the bamboo out.

http://rodbuilding.org/read.php?2,153119,153140


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

I collect many of those old bamboo rods. I have several of them. typically the mark would be a label just above the reel seat. Often they came with two tips and some of the Japanese made ones would have a reversible reel seat that you could use it three piece as a flyrod or turn around the reel seat and use it two piece as a spinning rod. The thread was typically silk and many of them would develop curves from improper storage or use.

as for the value it varies GREATLY with the maker. I have some similar to yours that I've picked up for as little as $20 on ebay and I've seen some WITH THE RIGHT MAKER'S MARK go for into the thousands! ebat "split bamboo rod" and you'll get a ga-gillion hits to see for yourself


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Want to sell it by any chance.


----------

